# 300



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Has anyone seen the trailer for this? It's another Frank Miller based flick, so for anyone who liked Sin City, it'll be worth a look. I am seriously looking forward to this one, and I may have to head to the theaters for the first time in about 3 years.
It's based on the Battle of Thermopylae in 480 B.C.


----------

